# SWTOR Windows 8 FPS Probleme



## Jelais99 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bin seit ca. Wochen von Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) auf Windows 8 (64 Bit) umgestiegen. Seit dem sind meine maximalen FPS von 110 auf 100 gecapt, egal welche Einstellung ich verwende. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Ich habe nach dem Umstieg natürlich Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt.

 Anbei mein System:
 CPU: Intel Core I5 3570k
 Ram: 8GB Corsair 1600 Mhz (9-9-9-24 1,5V)
 Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77 ud5h
 Grafikkarte: Asus Matrix Radeon HD 7970 Platinum 
 NT: Corsair 650 Watt

 Die Temperaturen sind soweit auch in Ordnung. Die CPU wird unter Last nicht wärmer als 45 Grad. Die Grafikkarte wird nicht wärmer als 67 Grad. Mainboardtemperatur liegt unter Last bei 38 Grad.

 Ich habe auch schon alle möglichen Grafikkartentreiber ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Ich habe sogar eine Nvidia-Karte zur Probe ausprobiert, mit dem selben Ergebnis. Hat jemand ähnliches bemerkt? Mich stören die 10 FPS nicht unbedingt, aber ich hätte doch gern eine Erklärung.

 Ps. V-Sync ist sowohl im Treiber als auch im Spiel deaktiviert. Ansonsten hätte ich nur 60 FPS. Zudem waren es vorher 110 FPS und nun 100 FPS. Ich würde mich ja damit abfinden, wenn die Performance unter Windows 8 gravierend schlechter wäre, allerdings ergibt sich bei den maximalen FPS (z.B. Charakterbildschirm) keine Veränderung, egal welche Auflösung oder welches Setting ich wähle. Vorher lag dieses Limit eben bei 110.
 Zumal sonst niemand dieses Problem zu haben scheint.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Januar 2013)

Windows 8 wurde anscheinend sinnvoll programmiert und macht mit dem FPS-Wahnsinn endlich ein Ende, mal im Ernst, ich seh keinen Unterschied zwischen 60FPS und 100 FPS. Bestimmt lässt Win8 nurnoch 99,9 FPS zu, um die eine Zahl einzusparen


----------



## Jelais99 (13. Januar 2013)

Es geht mir nicht darum, ob man es merkt oder nicht. Ich würde nur gern die Ursache wissen. Ich kann es mir so nicht erklären, zumal es nur SWTOR betrifft.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2013)

Windows 8 -> neu

Da kannst du halt nicht unbedingt erwarten, dass alles besser oder auch nur gleich gut läuft. Das könnte zum Beispiel am Treiber liegen, der noch Optimierungsbedarf haben könnte.
Es gibt auch noch einige Spiele, die unter Windows 8 abstürzen, oder wo Texturen fehlen oder was auch immer. Einfach mal bisschen abwarten. Wurst ist es eh, da du mit 100 FPS nicht nur über dem bist, was dein Auge unterscheiden könnte, sondern - sofern kein 120 hz Monitor vorhanden - auch über dem bist, was dein Monitor überhaupt an Bilder pro Sekunde darstellen kann.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch einige Spiele, die unter Windows 8 abstürzen, oder wo Texturen fehlen oder was auch immer.



_Hast du nen Beispiel? Hab bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme, wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen. :-O_


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2013)

Batman Arkham City wäre ein Beispiel. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich lediglich davon gelesen habe. Persönliche Erfahrungen mit Windows 8 und Spielen hab ich nämlich noch nicht. Werd ich erstmal auch nicht bekommen, da
diese Metro-Oberfläche in meinen Augen ne einzige Farce ist und der Funktionsumfang der Apps einfach nur lächerlich. Keine Ahnung, was sich Microsoft dabei gedacht hat. Das wirkt überhaupt nicht, wie aus einem Guss, sondern viel eher wie zwei Paralleluniversen. Für mich ist das funktional, als auch design-technisch ein Supergau, was sie da vollbracht haben.  Aber gut, dass ist eine andere Geschichte und soll ein anderes mal erzählt werden.


----------



## Jelais99 (14. Januar 2013)

Die Metro-Oberfläche ist eigentlich recht nett, wenn man sich erst einmal daran gewöhnt hat. Das hat bei mir allerdings nicht lang gedauert. Auf dem Desktop mache ich eigentlich kaum noch etwas. Das meiste wird von der Metro-Oberfläche gestartet, die sich wesentlich einfacher gestalten lässt, als das alte Startmenü. Aber das ist natürlich eine frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. In Verbindung mit einer SSD hat Windows 8 gegenüber Windows 7 ordentlich an Performance zugelegt.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Januar 2013)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit einer SSD hat Windows 8 gegenüber Windows 7 ordentlich an Performance zugelegt.


Das sind bei mir beim Windowsstart gerade mal 2 Sekunden die Win 8 schneller ist. Ansonsten bietet es mir nichts wofür ich das gebrauchen könnte. Habe es wieder verkauft.


----------



## Jelais99 (15. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist es nicht nur der Start (aber auch da habe ich im Vergleich zu Windows 7 einen ordentlichen Schub von mehr als 2 Sekunden zu verzeichnen). Das System fühlt sich insgesamt wesentlich flüssiger an.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Januar 2013)

Also wie gesagt mir hat es nichts gebracht. Und bei Programmen erst recht nicht. Und wenn ich was nicht gebrauchen kann, dann nutze ich es nicht. Das nächste Windows wird hoffentlich wieder was vernünftiges. 
Firmen werden Win 8 eh links liegen lassen, jetzt wo sie nach weit über zehn Jahren auf Win 7 umgestiegen sind, werden sie sowieso nicht gleich wieder umsteigen. Allein bei meiner Firma wären das 65.000-70.000 Rechner weltweit. Das will sich keine Firma leisten. Vielleicht bei Windows 10 wieder.^^


----------



## Jelais99 (18. Januar 2013)

Da hast Du mit Sicherheit recht. Für firmen besteht mit Sicherheit keinen Grund umzusteigen. Höchstens wenn man noch Win8 Tablets im Einsatz hat. Wenn man es vom Nutzen betrachtet, gab es für mich auch keinen objektiven Grund, zu wechseln, allerdings mag ich die Metro Oberfläche.

Und die 10 FPS bei den maximalen FPS sind kein Grund wieder Windows 7 zu installieren, allerdings würde ich es gern verstehen. Mit den AMD Treibern hat es jedenfalls nichts zu tun. Zu Test zwecken, hatte ich ja eine NVvdia Karte verbaut, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Es scheint einfach so zu sein, als wäre das Hardcap von 111,2 FPS von SWTOR unter Windows 8 auf 100,2 FPS reduziert worden zu sein.


----------

